# السباكة الرملية



## حازم الزيات (25 فبراير 2009)

انا مهندس فى شركة حلوان للمسبوكات وارجو امدادى بكتب باللغة العربية والانجليزية واى معلومات فى سباكة المعادن وافران الحث وكيفية انتاج الزهر الرمادى والكروى بها وشكرا


----------



## حمدى الجندى (3 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء اعطانى معلومات عن سباكة المعادن في الرمال


----------



## ميمه العراقيه (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي في اول موضوع مثبت في منتدى المهندسين العرب في قسم هندسه الانتاج عباره عن كتاب كامل للسباكه للمؤلف احمد زكي انشاء الله تستفاد منه مثل ما انا استفاديت لان فيه معلومات مهمه عن سباكه الرمليه ويارب يفيدك وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## فارس التدريب (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## وردة النرجس (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد موضوع متكامل عن انتاج مسبوك من الحديد الزهر بواسطة السباكة الرملية......جزاكم الله خييير ضرورييييي


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## عبس2 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــ أخي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ديدين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200247.html#post1658660


----------



## وردة النرجس (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووورييييييييييين......ساعدوني اكثر جزاكم الله خييييييير ..اريد كيفيه تشكيل مسبوك من الحدييد الزهر بشكل كروي مجوف بالخطوااات........ارجوكم اذا عندكم فكره افيدوني و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رضا كامل (12 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط صفحة تحميل الكتاب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156900.html


----------



## وردة النرجس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورييييين جزاكم الله الف خييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## وردة النرجس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ........ارجو منكم ان تفيدوني في انتاج 20 مسبوكه من الحديد الزهر بالخطوات في شكل كروي مجوف مع مراعاه ان تكون الاسطح ملساء و كذلك انواع الرمل المستخدمه في السباكه الرمليه و و ظائفها..................جزاكم الله خيييييييييييييييييييير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## wolf king (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كلششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------

